# Parlor wood burning stove



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Genessee County, MI. No shipping, you have to pick it up yourself. It will fit in a minivan with the 3rd seat down in the floor.

Good condition parlor stove for sale. It’s been sitting in my garage. It’s good enough to be spiffed into shiny antique shape.

$1,500 or BRO. Cash and carry.


----------

